# Kyran's new do



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

He looks very handsome and happy!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Very Rhet Butler.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Very nice and manageable looking. He looks downright handsome!


----------



## Kyran (Sep 1, 2013)

Hahaha I had to look up Rhett Butler, do you mean Clark Gable?
Because I'm still looking for the comparison


----------



## Huxtable (Feb 19, 2012)

very handsome boy. 

how nice that you're able to go to your breeder for trims/cuts.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! Your breeder is a great groomer! Kyran looks fantastic!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

That groom is _beautifully _done! Glad you like the change so well, Kyran looks absolutely terrific. I'm on the verge of taking my mpoo down from a Scandi to a Miami for the summer. I was toying with leaving his topknot and crest long, but after seeing your photos I think I could get over the need to band. (And not miss it a bit!) In fact, I am going to save Kyran's photos for inspiration. Wish your breeder/groomer made house calls!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

He looks just great! And yes, they tend to smile when they know they look good don't they!


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

I love that tk much better than the tightly scissored ones! so pretty!


----------



## Kyran (Sep 1, 2013)

Thank you for all the compliments 

It's a 1h 45min drive so I'm not visiting them every 6/8 weeks but I love going to them and listen to all their stories. They breed poodles for almost 50 years and they have traveled all over the world with the dogs for shows. They are wonderful loving and caring people. So not only their gorgeous poodles stole my heart


----------



## Kyran (Sep 1, 2013)

Chagall's Mom that's also a HUGE change! From Scandi to Miami 
If you love your tk (and yes it look gorgeous) you can also leave it this time and see how that looks and feels for you 

The breeder warned me that because his hair was sooo long that she couldn't get him perfectly scissored in one go because the hair would keep falling differently or she had to scissor his legs and tk much shorter which we both didn't want.
So now I have to fluff him every other day or so and just cut away everything that sticks out.... Brrr I have to pluck up some courage for that


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes you will find little fly aways each day. It is amazing to me how I can think everything is just right and the next day feel like I didn't do much of anything on Lily's coat. As long as you have good shears and err on the side of caution you will be fine trimming those little bits.


----------



## Kyran (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes I know how you feel 
Just when you think you're done and put him on the ground again you'll see you missed that spot and that and maybe that could be a bit better to and there you go again hahaha


----------



## Kyran (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm getting educated to become a professional groomer here in The Netherlands. I think you can call it Groomer school? Haha that sounds weird.
It's not only about how to groom a dog properly but also a very deep theoretical program about dogs, their origin, DNA, skin and skin problems and so on and so forth. 
It was the best decision I ever made to go for a career change  
So I'm having al the right equipment and I know that you have to very careful and not get to enthusiastic with your shears hihi.
The reason why I went to my breeder is because trimming a poodle beautifully is an art and I love to learn from the best.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Kyran said:


> Chagall's Mom that's also a HUGE change! From Scandi to Miami
> If you love your tk (and yes it look gorgeous) you can also leave it this time and see how that looks and feels for you


It's like you're inside my head! That is_ precisely_ what I have been thinking of doing!! I have a groomer friend who will come over next week to help guide me. I have never before transitioned Chagall from lovely hairy boy to a sleek Miami. I keep asking my dh, "Should I take down his TK or leave it and keep banding it?" To which he diplomatically replies, "You know best!" Only, I DON'T! A mpoo owning friend of mine just cut her boy's TK down short and she's practically in mourning over it! I'm actually going to miss Chagall's fluffy, long jacket. I love snuggling into it. But the heat is coming so it's gotta go! So maybe going in stages, and _not_ taking the long TK and crest away _is _the way to go. _Very_ helpfully to hear the suggestion from you, SO much more what I needed to hear than what hubby said! Thanks!


----------



## Kyran (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes but I'm not married to you and don't have to think about a possible breakup if I gave you the wrong advice ;D

Omg I've got pictures in my head now! Hahahaha


----------



## Kyran (Sep 1, 2013)

Over here it's never warm enough to put our dogs in a very short trim like a Miami. Or maybe one week during summer 
But a Miami is very short isn't it? I think I would miss the soft velvety touch or is it still long enough to keep that feeling?
What clip is Rain in here on PF? I love her look especially with her banded tk... 
Pfff so many choices with a poodle


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Chagall's Mom last summer I had Lily in a short Miami with a long top knot. I liked it and will do the same this year too.


----------



## Kyran (Sep 1, 2013)

Lily cd re I really really like that look! 
What a gorgeous girl you have!
You can really see her muscles and athletic body. And that combined with the banded tk wauw!!! 

Chagall's mom I know what I would do  
(especially to start with and than see what you feel)


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Kyran said:


> Over here it's never warm enough to put our dogs in a very short trim like a Miami. Or maybe one week during summer
> But a Miami is very short isn't it? I think I would miss the soft velvety touch or is it still long enough to keep that feeling?
> What clip is Rain in here on PF? I love her look especially with her banded tk...
> Pfff so many choices with a poodle


Here's a picture of Chagall in his Miami last summer. It_ is_ pretty short. But he's in and out of the river and creek so much and it's so hot and humid here in the summertime, it's really the way to go. He's now in modified Scandi. (I cut his leg hair and did his bracelets already.) And this link is to a thread of my "model" for a long TK and Miami. (lily looks great that way too, Catherine!)
http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/95729-lucy-ala-miami-ish.html#post1098497

Rain's owner created her trim just for her. It really is _fabulous_, isn't it? I think it was once said her legs are styled like cowboy chaps,_ so cool!_ 
You're right, the trim choices are endless!
:focus: Your boy's trim is really as good as it gets!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Chagall is beautiful in either hair cut. But you're right about the Miami keeping him more manageable with all the outdoor activity and also probably cooler, although I sometimes wonder if all that hair insulates them. 

I love Rain's leg feathers and the whole look. They do look like chaps that have fringes of whispiness.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Oohhh.I also love rains look. I keep wondering if I will have to take vogue short for summer but I hate shaved off dogs ( I'm a crazy groomer who loves to scissor her poodle every week) 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LovingCleo (Jun 16, 2014)

Very handsome indeed!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Ooooh my. That is a REALLY NICE GROOM!


----------

